# Some new pencils for the shop



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2013)

I needed a couple new shop pencils and since I sold out of these the last time figured I'd do an even 10 since I was set up anyways. Most of the wood I knew what it was but a couple blanks have been sitting on the shelf for a while and seem to have come from the Heckifiknow Tree. :)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2013)

When you say "shop pencils" do you mean for sale in your storefront, or for use in your woodshop? Those are some mighty fine pencils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> When you say "shop pencils" do you mean for sale in your storefront, or for use in your woodshop? Those are some mighty fine pencils.



Both, I like a few for my own use (They seem to go missing when my kids are in the shop at home so I have to replace every so often) and they go like hotcakes at craft shows so figured with the move to the storefront try them there too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 13, 2013)

I love the little swirl in the grain on the 3rd from the left.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 13, 2013)

They all look great from here!

Les


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 13, 2013)

Look great. Bought the kits recently but have not had a chance to turn any yet. This is very encouraging!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2013)

It could be just because Im on my phone but....I cant seem to find a link to your storefront.? 
Take my money!!! take it, take it!!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2013)

Currently I don't have an online storefront, Brick and mortar so far :) There is a facebook page for the business, www.facebook.com/TurnedWriteArt I need to talk with a few people regarding online sales, thinking Etsy or one of those......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

